# Bolens snowblower model 5210



## honeysmom (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a Bolens snowblower that was my dads and I think could be 25+ yrs old. It had maintenance 4 years ago to get it running again and has been excellent since except for today...my friend tried to get it started and it turns over but won't start and continue running. We tried engine starter and will be replacing the spark plug tomorrow. It seems like it isn't getting gas to keep it running? 

I know this is a very old model and hope that there is someone out there that can give me any advice to what may be causing this problem?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum !!! sounds like another gummed up carb from ethanol in the gas. you could try a basic cleaning of the carb, or do a re-kit and cleaning.


----------



## honeysmom (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the reply and that is what we are thinking...if the spark plug doesn't work tomorrow it will have to go into the shop because my friend does not want to take apart the carb and possibly mess it up? He will bring it into the shop for me so I am very appreciative for that and his help.

Thanks for the welcome and have a good evening!

Karen


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Karen, welcome to *SBF!!* dump the old gas for some fresh gas along with the sparkplug


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, gas does gum up things. I sometimes spray a can of carburetor cleaner directly into the gas. I had good luck doing this.

Maintenance: When your season ends, I HIGHLY recommend that you drain both the carburetor (there is a drain plug on at the bottom of the carb) and the gas tank.

Carburetor: I have a 7 HP Honda engine on my compressor and no matter what I recently did, I could not keep the engine running. Gummed up carburetor. So I resorted to EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, for $12 big ones, I purchased a BRAND NEW, UNUSED CARB FOR 12 BUCKS WITH FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So my suggestion is to check Ebay for a replacement carburetor. Oh--- and I had it in my hand within 4 days!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Karen :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Don't feel bad. A lot of us are very proud of our 30,40, ... year old machines and think they are better built than a lot of the newer stuff :wavetowel2:

Is it a 5210 or a B5210 ??
Does it have a 5hp engine ?? If so it's likely a Tecumseh HS50 engine and that would be a $15 part if you knew someone to swap it in for you. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181850364241?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

Does it look like this ??


----------

